# Problems with Rapidshare



## Nanette (Nov 29, 2008)

I am a rookie at this...my rapidshare keeps coming up with TRAFFICLIMIT R...what does this mean and how do I fit it??


----------



## stanhemi (Nov 29, 2008)

probably too much upload/download during last days,read the FAQ on rapidshare.


----------



## Boneface (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes u have reach your limit for downloading no way to fix it really


----------



## thanhtan (Dec 12, 2008)

they have every right to minimise free users using a transparent proxy (otherwise there'd be no need for anyone to buy a rapidshare account).
___________________________________
Electronics maze


----------



## smartali89 (Dec 26, 2008)

buy a rapidshare account


----------



## lemonadesoda (Dec 26, 2008)

... or buy the software you are downloading


----------



## wolf2009 (Dec 26, 2008)

lemonadesoda said:


> ... or buy the software you are downloading



lol, advice of the day.

what if the guy earns $500 a month, and the software costs $1000 ?


----------



## Lillebror (Dec 26, 2008)

wolf2009 said:


> lol, advice of the day.
> 
> what if the guy earns $500 a month, and the software costs $1000 ?



Then he isent in the need of the software


----------



## smartali89 (Dec 27, 2008)

the person is gone now i think..


----------

